# Avatar the last air bender...



## Infinite (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone else watch this? I'm hooked and I don't even HAVE kids.

The writing is amazing and each nation is built off of one or more martial arts that effects the elements.

In addition each nation is defined partly by its elemental nature. So the fire nation is brash and consuming. The earth nation is strong and enduring so forth and so on.

Seriously if anyone has a chance to catch it I'd like to not be the only adult watching 

--Infy


----------



## clfsean (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep... addicted...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 24, 2007)

I have heard rumors of a movie, but haven't seen anything defenite yet.

AoG


----------



## bydand (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I watch it, but I have the excuse of 4 kids at home that like it as well.  I really enjoy it as well as they do though.  I do know that the four nations movements are based off of CMA's.  I have the list somewhere of what one is what, but can't find it right now.  Will post it as soon as I find it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes I watch it too and I too have an excuse, kids. 

Now if I can just get them to stay in the room while I watch it I just might get my wife to believe it to.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 24, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have heard rumors of a movie, but haven't seen anything defenite yet.
> 
> AoG


 
Now that would be cool!


----------



## crushing (Jan 24, 2007)

I really enjoy the show when I can catch it.  I mean, my kids enjoy it and I just happen to be hangin' with them whenever they do.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought the complete first season and I repeat I have NO KIDS... feh.

It is a wickedly cool show oh and,

The fighting choreography of _Avatar_ draws from martial arts, and the fighting styles and weaponry are based on Chinese martial arts, with each bending art corresponding to a certain real-world style or styles. The creators use Tai Chi for waterbending, Hung Gar for earthbending (although Toph employs Chu Gar Southern Praying Mantis style),[27] Northern Shaolin for firebending, and Ba Gua for airbending.[7] The show employs Sifu Kisu of the Harmonious Fist Chinese Athletic Association as a martial arts consultant.[28]
 Each fighting style was chosen to represent the element it projected:

Tai Chi creates flowing, fluid movements to represent water.
Hung Gar was chosen for its firmly rooted stances to represent solid earth.
Northern Shaolin uses fast and swift strikes to mimic the power of fire.
Ba Gua's soft, circular movements were chosen to represent air's tranquility.
Chu Gar Praying Mantis's distinguishing movements and unique steppings compliment Toph's blindness to give her an anomalous style of Earthbending.[27][29]
 The ability to bend appears to stem from spirituality. As stated by the creators, all Air Nomads are benders because of their increased spirituality compared to other nations. Civilization reduces spirituality and thus every nation has a different percentage of benders.[30]


----------



## Infinite (Jan 24, 2007)

*
*

Hmm ok I like  a few of Shyamalan's movies but as of late he's gotten so full of himself that its painful to watch.

I wonder if he will kill this movie.

*Feature film adaptation*

 On January 8, 2007, Paramount Pictures' MTV Films and Nick Movies announced that they have signed on M. Night Shyamalan to write, direct and produce a trilogy of live action films based on the series.[43]


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have kids and I watch it very regularly.   If you look on wiki-pedia you will find a large amount of info on Avatar.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 24, 2007)

My kids have the Avatar dvd and the Avatar Playstation 2 game. Their "AVATER FREAKS" lol. Ok... I love it too.


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow.  Its that good?  A couple of the guys in my gaming group are really in to it but I've never checked it out myself.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 24, 2007)

I watch when I get the chance.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 25, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wow.  Its that good?  A couple of the guys in my gaming group are really in to it but I've never checked it out myself.



It IS that good.

What gaming group?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 25, 2007)

I watch it with my kid's and we enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Kwiter (Jan 25, 2007)

Hen, Yes I love it too, just got Book 2 Volume 1 on DVD from Netflix in fact!
Have 2 little girls who love it and I watch with them, my girls are currently EPAK "Senior" Yellow Belts(Under 13 do striped belt then "Senior Belt")

Skennen Peace


----------

